# Chile - One photo every day



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Conguillio National Park*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ omg, this Conguillio National Park its so beatiful!! This photo don't show the beaty of this place!! btw araucaria from chile is different of araucaria from brazil... why??


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^ omg, this Conguillio National Park its so beatiful!! This photo don't show the beaty of this place!! btw araucaria from chile is different of araucaria from brazil... why??


The Araucaria from Brazil is a "Araucaria angustifolia", and in Chile we have the "Araucaria Araucana".

Both are species of Araucaria, which has 19 species distributed in the Southern Hemisphere, over New Caledonia, Chile, Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

nice, thanks


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice and impressive these landscapes from Chile!!

:banana:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice view


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Miscanti Lake*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nice job mr klugger


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> ¡Qué bonitas todas las regiones mostradas hasta el momento!, por cierto de donde procede el nombre de Antofagasta.


es un nombre indígena. En la actualidad se manejan una serie de teorías para explicar el origen del topónimo Antofagasta. Aún no se logra un consenso claro respecto al verdadero origen de la palabra.

Probablemente sea una palabra compuesta que proviene del cacán meridional "anto" (o hattun, que significa grande), "faya" (o haya, que significa salar) y "gasta" (que significa pueblo), siendo un topónimo que significa "Pueblo del Salar Grande".

Según otra teoría, puede ser una palabra compuesta que proviene del quechua "anta" (que significa cobre) y "pakay" (que significa esconder), siendo un topónimo que significa "Escondrijo de Cobre".

Otra teoría la relaciona con el chango "Antofagasti" (que significa Puerta del Sol), forma en que los changos llamaban al actual Monumento Natural La Portada.[cita requerida]

Se dice que el nombre Antofagasta se debe a una decisión de Manuel Mariano Melgarejo, quien renombró la ciudad en honor a una estancia que poseía en Antofagasta de la Sierra, cerca del año 1870.

Antofagasta es conocida en Chile como la Perla del Norte.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Maipo Valley said:


> nice job mr klugger


Danke Herr Valley!


----------



## LIVdb (Feb 3, 2009)

*Beautiful pictures*

Why is it that participating in this forum always makes me want to quit my job and become a professional photographer.

Great pics.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Santiago Stock Exchange, Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice landscapes


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

what is that ICE? 



Klugermann said:


> *Miscanti Lake*
> Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

regjeex said:


> what is that ICE?


Yes, is Ice


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

elbart089 said:


> Ice, Desert, Beaches, I'm just waiting to see some jungle


The country lacks a tropical jungle, Chile has a template forest.
The Chilean climate is a fresher climate than in the rest of South America.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^It's a mediterranean temperate forest isn't it? I want photos!:drool: 

Amazing landscapes and country, after Brazil and Argentina the best country of Latin America for me and the best capital of the South and Central America is yours - Santiago:drool:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Ice, Desert, Beaches, I'm just waiting to see some jungle





foster said:


> The country lacks a tropical jungle, Chile has a template forest.
> The Chilean climate is a fresher climate than in the rest of South America.



Chile has one of the few temperate rainforests in the world, as in some parts of North America and Europe.

In Chile, is called "Selva Valdiviana" (Valdivian Temperate Rainforest).




*Valdivian Rainforest*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## .:Azzurro:. (Nov 21, 2007)

:drool:


I ♥ Chile!! :happy:


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^^It's a mediterranean temperate forest isn't it? I want photos!:drool:
> 
> Amazing landscapes and country, after Brazil and Argentina the best country of Latin America for me and the best capital of the South and Central America is yours - Santiago:drool:


Temperate rainforests in the center zone of Chile.
*Radal Siete tasas* (región del Maule)


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Good pic Foster! Siete Tazas is amazing! :drool:


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

That pic looks stunning! What a beautiful country u have!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

I really love that last pic!!

I'd like to be over there, taking a cold bath inside that!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. nice photo....


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

Siete tazas is amazing!!!!! wonderfull!!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

can you swim in there?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

foster said:


> Temperate rainforests in the center zone of Chile.
> *Radal Siete tasas* (región del Maule)


I speak of the zone of Santiago, (not mountains) I think the forest is temperate mediterranean.
Anyway, beautiful landscape.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

^^
Santiago is located in a transition zone between the Atacama desert and the 
Mediterranean climate. There are not many forests near Santiago.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Little Island in Chiloé, Región de Los Lagos


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Rodrigo_ said:


> ^^
> Santiago is located in a transition zone between the Atacama desert and the
> Mediterranean climate. There are not many forests near Santiago.


Atacama Desert?? It seems someone needs some geography lessons.

Te creería que la Región de Coquimbo es una zona de transición...pero la Metropolitana???? Es tan clima Mediterraneo como puedas imaginarte.

Claro, cerca de Santiago no vas a encontrar bosques valdivianos...pero si vas a encontrar vegetación tipica de clima mediterraneo.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Siete Tasas is very nice!! Regards.*


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Rodrigo_ said:


> ^^
> Santiago is located in a transition zone between the Atacama desert and the
> Mediterranean climate. There are not many forests near Santiago.


Nop, Santiago is located in a mediterranean climate zone.
The transition zone between the desert and the mediterranean climate is located in the *Coquimbo* region (semidesertic), in the "small north" of the country.


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> I speak of the zone of Santiago, (not mountains) I think the forest is temperate mediterranean.
> Anyway, beautiful landscape.


This forest is tipical of the central zone of Chile, near Santiago city in the mountain foot (Los Andes range). *Bosque Panul*.









*"La Campana" National park* 160 km west of Santiago, in the coast mountains (Valparaiso region).


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

D.D. said:


> can you swim in there?


I have been trying to swim in that river, but the water is extremely cold.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Foster, no se puede ver tu imágen


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

^^ que raro, yo la veo perfecto...


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

foster said:


> ^^ que raro, yo la veo perfecto...


Sigo sin verla... :dunno:


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

^^la voy a subir denuevo
¿y ahora?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

foster said:


> ^^la voy a subir denuevo
> ¿y ahora?



Ahora si! 

Gracias y saludos Foster


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
wow...is that desert?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

tonight said:


> ^^
> wow...is that desert?


Yes, is located in the Atacama desert, the driest in the world.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

its rare!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

regjeex said:


> its rare!


jejeje... why?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

why? because its rare to see the sea in the desert.... :lol:



Klugermann said:


> jejeje... why?


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Valle de la Luna (Atacama desert)


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Foster, very nice your pics, but respet the thread, is ONE photo every day. I put the photo of the day. You'll have to wait until tomorrow to put yours. Besides, I already had a photo of the Atacama Desert and moon's valley , is best not repeat places to show other beauties of chile.

Sorry, but this is to maintain an order.


But this time, forget it


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantásticas fotos Kluger! Realmente te las mandaste!

Oye solo un pequeño detalle...para efectos de traducción, Cordillera en Inglés no es Mountain, es Mountain Range...creo que así queda más claro que no es la Montaña de la Sal sino que la Cordillera de la Sal, solo un consejo.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

mind blowing places chile has! :drool:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Fantásticas fotos Kluger! Realmente te las mandaste!
> 
> Oye solo un pequeño detalle...para efectos de traducción, Cordillera en Inglés no es Mountain, es Mountain Range...creo que así queda más claro que no es la Montaña de la Sal sino que la Cordillera de la Sal, solo un consejo.



Gracias jcarlos! Y también muchas gracias por la aclaración, acabo de editarlo 

Saludos!


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Klugermann said:


> ^^
> 
> Foster, very nice your pics, but respet the thread, is ONE photo every day. I put the photo of the day. You'll have to wait until tomorrow to put yours. Besides, I already had a photo of the Atacama Desert and moon's valley , is best not repeat places to show other beauties of chile.
> 
> ...


ok, 
I had forgotten that detail


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

No problem!




Today!


*Moais in Ahu Tongariki, Easter Island*
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ wow


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

^^

:drool: :drool: :drool: Wonderful!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that last picture!!

Amazing!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*San Alfonso del Mar, with the largest pool in the world*
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent!!!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

:drool: wonderful


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

WOW!! these photo is excelent!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing!! Regards.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wonderful lake


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

Klugermann said:


> *Blue Lake*
> Región de Los Lagos


WOW! that lake is wonderful!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Cavancha, Iquique*
Región de Tarapacá


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Futaleufu River*, Aysen Region


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Amazing!!! :drool:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Maricunga Salar*
Region de Atacama


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonderful site!!

It seems like a landscape in Mars...

:cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Región de los Lagos, ¡de ensueño!.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

el salar :drool:


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Un lugar fuera de este mundo, gracias por la foto, muy bien lograda


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Queulat Hanging Glacier*, Aysen Region


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

chile es incerible paraiso


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

rojecco said:


> Wonderful site!!
> 
> It seems like a landscape in Mars...
> 
> :cheers:


Indeed, even the NASA experiments with the robots that they send to Mars in the Atacama Desert, because it's the place on earth most similar to Mars.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Chile me encanta! Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## chork (Jan 30, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> *Queulat Hanging Glacier*, Aysen Region


I like this photo , just look at way the water come down , that's amazing.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> *Futaleufu River*, Aysen Region


^^very enchanting


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Araucarias in the Andes*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

so ellegante that Araucarias :yes:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Puerto Williams*, Region de Magallanes, the southernmost town in the world.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> *Queulat Hanging Glacier*, Aysen Region


OMG! :uh:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Fantastic Pics and a really beautiful Country! :cheers:


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Alejandro Selkirk Island. Juan Fernández Islands. *
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Alerce Mountain, Puerto Montt, Chile*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Trekking at the chilean patagonia*
Región de Aysén


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Paseo Ahumada, Santiago, Chile.*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Viña del Mar, Región de Valparaíso*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Viña is wonderful!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Central Station, Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

indeed !!!


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Downtown, Santiago, Chile.*


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

wow. stunning pics
i've never heard of Viña del Mar, Región de Valparaíso. is this a toursit place or what? it looks like one anyways


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Chile land-scapes :cheers: very nice indeed


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

montesky said:


> wow. stunning pics
> i've never heard of Viña del Mar, Región de Valparaíso. is this a toursit place or what? it looks like one anyways


Yes, is one of the most importan tourist destination of Chile (most important maybe) together with Pucon.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Hotel Kaffe Bauernhaus, Frutillar*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Alejandro Selkirk Island. Juan Fernández Islands. *
> Región de Valparaíso


^^
:drool:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Temuco, Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Farms in the southern Chile with the Osorno Volcano behind*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

There are loads of outstanding sceneries in Chile. kay:

:cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Puerto Natales, Región de Magalllanes*


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

jcarloschile said:


> *Temuco, Región de la Araucanía*


This view of Temuco is excellent.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Primera vez que ogio de ese volcán Osorno, buena foto por cierto ^^
Las imagenes del centro de Santiago estan bien cool :applause:


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Las Condes town, Santiago.*


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow. Amazing shots. I have 2 visit this country once.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Fjord in Pumalin Park, Región de Aysen*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Pumalin Park is one of the most amazing places in Chile :cheers:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Near Tara Salar*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing pics!!

The last one is really out of this world (literally :lol!!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice job guys. We have one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Back of a church in Panguipulli, Región de los Ríos*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Hey Juan Carlos. Are those churches like the one you posted made of wood? I seem to see less stone churches from Chile. I am not sure but from just what I see from here. Do they do frescoes or paintings on their ceilings?

Thanks!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Animo said:


> ^^ Hey Juan Carlos. Are those churches like the one you posted made of wood? I seem to see less stone churches from Chile. I am not sure but from just what I see from here. Do they do frescoes or paintings on their ceilings?
> 
> Thanks!


In southern Chile most of the old buildings are built in wood, it's the most abundant resource in the area. For example, in Chiloe, many of its wooden churches are recognized as World Heritage Sites by UNESCO.

This is the interior of a church in Castro, in the island of Chiloé










Some of them have paintings on their ceilings.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Pucón downtown*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> *Fjord in Pumalin Park, Región de Aysen*





Klugermann said:


> *Near Tara Salar*
> Región de Antofagasta


^^ Extreme Chile. Wonderful!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

They should get the cables underground in Pucon.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Muñoz Gamero Square in Punta Arenas, Región de Magallanes*


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

*Panoramic view - Viña del Mar, Región de Valparaíso*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Los Angeles, Región del Bio Bio*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Chilean Andes*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> In southern Chile most of the old buildings are built in wood, it's the most abundant resource in the area. For example, in Chiloe, many of its wooden churches are recognized as World Heritage Sites by UNESCO.
> 
> Some of them have paintings on their ceilings.


Thanks for the information. Lovely interior of that church and it looks like a modern structure too.  Anyway, I hope to see more heritage sites. Chile is definitely one of my destinations in South America. :cheers:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Cucao's Beach, Chiloé *
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## WasanUKboy (Jul 10, 2008)

This country is............WOW!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice photo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Excelente foto, lindo paisaje. Saludos.*


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Flowers of the driest desert on earth*
Atacama Desert, Región de Atacama


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Where else can you see something like that? Nowhere I think.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Chili is one of the most beautiful country in the world! :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tatio Geysers, Región de Antofagasta*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Cities in Chile look like in Europe.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*School in Puerto Octay*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

La PArva, Ski Village.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ You have to say in what region the place is located...

BTW..it's in the Región Metropolitana, a little more than an hour ride from Santiago.


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

*Torres del Paine 
*Región de Magallanes y la Antártica chilena.









por *headlessmonk*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^wow...:applause::applause:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Huerquehue National Park, Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

WOW!! Torres del Paine are great!!! That pic is amazing!!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Parinacota Volcano*
Región Arica - Parinacota


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo. kay:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Ranco Lake, Regíon de los Ríos*


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*ranco lake* :drool: calm and tranquile...


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Oye YYC yo ya postee la foto del día....


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Austral Road*
Región de Aysén


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

lon said:


> *Club de Golf Los Leones in Santiago*


Great pic of Santiago!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Frutillar, Región de los Lagos*


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Valparaiso


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Concon, Región de Valparaíso*


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ perdón, fuí, volví y apreté guardar cambios, no pense que alguien estaría aca...

*Aysen Glacier Trail* Laguna Espejo Camp
*Región de Magallanes y la Antártica chilena.









*por *headlessmonk*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

awesome pics of chile..one of the countries i really want to visit :drool:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Chapa Verde Ski Village, Región de O'Higgins*


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

there are some great pictures. specially the ones taked by guigotz forumer.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Marble "Cathedral", General Carrera Lake, Región de Aysén*


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

good photos


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Marble "Cathedral", General Carrera Lake, Región de Aysén

^^ is it a cave?? im amazed.... :drool:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Plantations of raps, near Temuco*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic. Btw, is that a volcano in the background on the right?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Outskirts of Pucón, Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Nice pic. Btw, is that a volcano in the background on the right?


Yes, Chile is one of the countries with more active volcanoes in the world.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Quintupeu Fjord, Región de los Lagos*


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Chile is an amazing country, beatuful photos & Thread, concratulations !


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i strongly agree


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Boat Houses, Eastern Island*
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Highway in the Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*La Virgen Beach*
Región de Atacama


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Beatiful beach !


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great landscapes! :cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Austral fjord, Aisén.*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Que lindas las bodegas y los containers, muy pintorescos.


----------



## conejo1979 (Apr 9, 2007)

Me encataron las bodegas de latas con colores


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Que lindas las bodegas y los containers, muy pintorescos.





conejo1979 said:


> Me encataron las bodegas de latas con colores



:weird:

Qué tienen de interesantes?... 


A mi me llamó la atención los cerros nevados con esas nubes bajas como neblina.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Mechuque Island, Chiloé Archipelago*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

great shots....:cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Klugermann said:


> :weird:
> 
> Qué tienen de interesantes?...


Al menos en mi caso era un comentario completamente irónico, creo que hay fotos muchos más bonitas de los fiordos chilenos que mostrar unos galpones a mal traer con containers en primer plano.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Ahh... intuía que era irónico


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Malleco Viaduct*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Nice pic!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Chiloé, Región de los Lagos*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW Chile is really pretty.


----------



## conejo1979 (Apr 9, 2007)

Klugermann said:


> :weird:
> 
> Qué tienen de interesantes?... .



NADA, o crees que me gustan las latas?


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Valdivia, Regíon de los Ríos*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

conejo1979 said:


> NADA, o crees que me gustan las latas?


Jejeje.. ya me imginaba que era irónico


Por cierto, jcarloschile pusiste dos fotos hoy. Recuerda *SÓLO UNA*.


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, ya está el despelote en este topic :X
Muy lindas fotos por cierto.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Malleco Viaduct
Región de la Araucanía is simply a great spot to relax and unwind


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Lutheran Church in Valparaíso*
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Sewell - VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins
The City of Stairs


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Vineyards under the snow in Colina*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Superb! :applause:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Captrén Lagoon, Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Hermoso chile !


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Puerto Aisén (Región de Aisén).*


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

Miscante and Miñiques Lagoons
*Region de Antofagasta*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*One of the access highways to Santiago, Región Metropolitana*


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

*Pinohuacho observation deck* Villarica, Chile


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*A beach in the Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

Elqui Valley
*Region de Coquimbo*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

jcarloschile said:


> *One of the access highways to Santiago, Región Metropolitana*


Amazing!!:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Road that crosses Easter Island from Hanga Roa to the nice beach at Anakena. 
*Región de Valparaíso*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome country!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

"Aculeo" lagoon - Region Metropolitana


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*El Golf District in Las Condes, Santiago, Región Metropolitana*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great photo!! very urban. Thank you jcarloschile for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Ecuador Park, Concepción *
Región del Bio Bio





Taken by me


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Aconcagua valley
*Región de Valparaíso*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Tranquility breathes in the Ecuador Park. Good photo. Regards.*


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Good pictures, ¡ el golf is a vibrant district !


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

*Road among the woods in Ralun, Regíon de los Lagos*


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Cape Horn and the monument to the albatross and memorial to mariners killed at sea 
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*ehh... Good photo, very nice. Regards.*


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Seno Aisén, región de Aisén.*


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Highway to Altiplano*
Region de Antofagasta


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like this name: Antofagasta. Regards.*


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Biobío River*
Región del Biobío, Concepción City.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice landscape. Regards.*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

all regions are very nice


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Valparaíso, Region de Valparaíso.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love it, good photo. Valparaiso is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Coñaripe Beach, Calafquén Lake*
Región de Los Rios


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Coñaripe Beach. Regards.*


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Chilean Flag on Navarino Island, The End of the World*
Región de Magallanes


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

The Chilean flag looks similiar to the state flag of Texas in the U.S.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Coyhaique from Cinchao Hill*
Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> The Chilean flag looks similiar to the state flag of Texas in the U.S.


But the chilean flag is older than state flag of Texas.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> The Chilean flag looks similiar to the state flag of Texas in the U.S.


lol, I also thought that was the Texas flag.  :nuts:

Great looking country, though. Keep up the great work, guys! kay:

:cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Chilean Flag on Navarino Island, The End of the World*
> Región de Magallanes


how long is the drive from Santiago to this point?
I know its an island but I mean,the last town southbound..


----------



## .:Azzurro:. (Nov 21, 2007)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Chilean Flag on Navarino Island, The End of the World*
> Región de Magallanes


:master:


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

The-E-Vid said:


> how long is the drive from Santiago to this point?
> I know its an island but I mean,the last town southbound..


SANTIAGO - ISLA NAVARINO 2535 kms aprox.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Diego Ramirez Islands. The Southernmost Place of the World. (Further south than Cape Horn)*
Región de Magallanes


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Mono_Tech said:


> SANTIAGO - ISLA NAVARINO 2535 kms aprox.


gracias! :cheers:


----------



## CityOfAngels (Jul 18, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Reflejo Lagoon*
Región de Los Lagos





Taken by me


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

very nice photos !


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Puerto Octay*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Bahia Inglesa*
Region de Atacama


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*"Camanchaca"*
Región de Coquimbo









taken by Rafael Lingua:cheers:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Flamingos in Última Esperanza Sound - Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Intendencia de Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Turri clock, Valparaíso, Region de Valparaíso.*


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Turri clock, Valparaíso, Region de Valparaíso.*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Highway in the Región del Bío Bío


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ Those look fragile, but I suppose they arn't.


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> /\ Those look fragile, but I suppose they arn't.


we are one of the country that have the biggest earthquakes of the world... belive me that that bridge is ok!!


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Cotacotani Lagoons*
Region de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Highway in the Región del Bío Bío


Correction: Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Rupanco Lake*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Licancabur Volcano*
Region de Antofagasta


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Cerro Manquehue/Manquehue hill, Santiago - Región Metropolitana


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos of santiago


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Black-necked Swans in Lake Lanalhue*
Región del Bío Bío


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Anakena beach, Easter island*
Región de Valparaíso








taken by Rodrigo Carmi


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Caleta Tortel (Tortel Creek) * the town of the boardwalks
XI Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo

Caleta Tortel is an ocean town connected entirely by boardwalks constructed with wood of cypress of the Guaitecas, in an estuary of fjords and channels, between North and South Ice Field.








by sergioavelino


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Chile - that's the whole world's landscapes stuffed into one single country. Interesting to see. Wonder how it feels like to cross your country in 2 hours to cross from east whereas travelling form north to south takes possibly 2 weeks.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice thread and lovely country!



jcarloschile said:


> *Queulat Hanging Glacier*, Aysen Region



*This place looks like paradise! *






Mono_Tech said:


> ^^^^
> Perdon por postear una vez más en el día, pero si vamos a mostrar Chile, la idea es mostrar contexto también, que complementa mucho más una ciudad (urbano + naturaleza), por ejemplo ni un extranjero hubiese imaginado un volcán cerca de las gemelas. (¿interesante no?)
> 
> Puerto Montt, Región de los Lagos



*Puerto Montt has ski resorts near like Santiago? *


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

The "Volcan Osorno" ski resort is the nearest. It is located 60-80 kilometers from Puerto Montt.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Santa María Island*
Región del Bio Bio


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Chacao Channel*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Tara Moais*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*San Juan Bautista* as seen from Selkirk viewpoint (Mirador Selkirk), Robinson Crusoe Island, Juan Fernández Islands.
región de Valparaiso









by panchoquai


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Queulat National Park*
Región de Aysén


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sclerophyllous forest in Rio Clarillo Reserve*
Pirque, Región Metropolitana


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## ppeanno (Jul 20, 2009)

La Portada, Antofagasta


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

what incredible scenes! thanks for sharing. I'd love to look a pic of Futaleufú river rapids here.


----------



## Colodroh (May 1, 2009)

*Isluga Volcano and Town*
Región de Tarapacá


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Las Tacas *
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

*Río Clarillo, Pirque, Región Metropolitana.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Parinacota Volcano, Lauca National Park


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Parinacota, Lauca National Park, Andes Mountains


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

ehh... said:


> *Las Tacas *
> IV Región de Coquimbo



Tacas looks almost tropical! crazy to see this in your territory but nicee


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

franpunk said:


> Tacas looks almost tropical! crazy to see this in your territory but nicee


the sea looks tropical, but the buildings looks greek (mediterrean)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

^^
*Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rodrigo_ said:


> ^^
> *Torres del Paine*
> Región de Magallanes


Very nice mountain range


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Morro de Arica, Arica city*
Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Spring in Cuesta La Dormida, Región Metropolitana









by nicowwww


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Llaima volcano, in The Andes*
Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Santiago de Chile*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Garibaldi Fjord and Glacier*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Santiago de Chile*
> Región Metropolitana


Muy linda aunque vi fotos del skyline de Santiago hermosas deberian poner alguna aca :cheers:


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Llaima Volcano Eruption, view from Temuco city*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ awesome!


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Pichilemu*
Región del Libertador Bernardo O'Higgins


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice beach looks like a good surfing spot


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Elqui Valley*
Región de Coquimbo


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

edit


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

No pensaba que Chile fuera tan hermoso! (disculpad por mi español...)


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, simply amazing that shot in post 472


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Antofagasta City in the Atacama Desert*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Putre*
Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Iquique*
Región de Tarapacá


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

woow, Chile is fantastic, Santiago is very beatiful


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

chile is great


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Reñaca, Viña del Mar*
> Región de Valparaíso
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....that's cool. I rarely quote with the photo but I had to this time....very nice.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Puerto Varas*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photo, especially with the volcano in the background. kay:


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Eagle's Stone, Nahuelbuta Mountain Range*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Punta Arenas Cemetery*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena










by pattagon


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

Hermoso ese cementerio.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Valdivia River*
Región de Los Ríos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rodrigo_ said:


> *Puerto Varas*
> Región de Los Lagos


Awesome photo indeed, and the volcano in background its gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Fantastic photos! Chile is definitely on my must-visit list for the next two years.


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

*El Tatio geyser field.*
Región de Antofagasta.


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Valdivia *
Región de Los Ríos


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

*Isla de Pascua - Easter Island*
Región de Valparaiso.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I recently saw a special on television about this mysterious island.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, very good photo of the moai! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos once again about Chile :cheers:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Castro Cathedral, Chiloé*
región de los lagos



















made entirely of wood


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ollague*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ hermoso!!!, que volcán es?


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

^^Creo que el volcán ollague, pero no estoy seguro...
*
Waterfall in Última Esperanza Sound/Fjord*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

great country chile


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Talca and "Descabezado Grande" volcano.*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Caburga Lake*
Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the contrast that make these mountains, very nice your photo rodrigo


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Avenue of the Glaciers, Beagle Channel*

















by Naturaleza


----------



## rogermood (Nov 30, 2009)

Amazing pictures. All the photos are fabulous. I really enjoyed.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, great country!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, very beautiful country.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean Army building*, Valparaiso
V Región de Valparaíso


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Roblería del Cobre de Loncha, National Reserve*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago/VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins









by Lucia Abello A


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

*Greater Concepcion Skyline. *
VIII Región del Bio Bio.
Chile´s second largest city with approximately 1.1 million inhabitants.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Muy buena la toma nocturna. kay:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Llano de Chajnantor and ALMA Observatory*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Speedo (Dec 16, 2008)

Que gran Foro ...... de los mejores que he visto.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Border region between Chile and Argentina near San Pedro de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Rodrigo_ (May 17, 2008)

*Lebu*, View of Lebu River mouth.
Región del BioBio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tara Cathedral, Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta, Salar de Tara


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Southern Ice Field*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Los pescadores Bay*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Cerro Tololo Inter-American Observatory*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ehh... said:


> *Chilean Army building*, Valparaiso
> V Región de Valparaíso


I really like that building in Valparaiso


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> I really like that building in Valparaiso


that's the navy headquarters building


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Garibaldi Glacier*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## feelipillo (Sep 5, 2009)

Subway of Santiago de Chile (Línea 4, lay 4)










Greetings


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lithium Mine, Salar de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pia Sound*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## davincci11 (Sep 6, 2008)

Indudablemente Chiles es el pais mas hermoso de America Latina!

(teniendo en cuenta que todos son espectaculares)

Lo magico de Chile es que siendo hermoso es muy organizado cultural y politicamente, todo lo contrario de Colombia, ojala algun dia seamos una nacion civilizada como su ustedes.

Un saludo desde Medellin Colombia


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salt Road, Salar de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Santiago Downtown*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chungará Lake*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^^


2005 was there. wonderful


----------



## TI77AN (Aug 17, 2009)

davincci11 said:


> Indudablemente Chiles es el pais mas hermoso de America Latina!
> 
> (teniendo en cuenta que todos son espectaculares)
> 
> ...


Gracias amigo, nos falta la alegría de Uds. y sobre todo las mujeres de tu ciudad jejeje...saludos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Araucaria´s Forest, Nahuelbuta Range*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Preciosos los nevados de Pallachatas. Tengo una duda, ya que segun la informacion de este lugar, ambos volcanes (Parinacota y Pomerape) estarían en la frontera de Chile y Bolivia, pero alguien escribió por ahi que el Parinacota es chileno y el Pomerape boliviano... ¿alguien sabe con exactitud? 

Saludos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

Los dos volcanes son hitos que demarcan la frontera, en el caso del Parinacota, la ladera oriente corresponde a Bolivia y en el caso del Pomerape la ladera sur-oriente, en consecuencia son compartidos por los dos paises, sin embargo, Chile cuenta con la myor superficie de estos volcanes.

Saludos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley, Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ gracias por la explicacion Hades


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Laguna del Inca, in the Andes mountains*
Región de Valparaíso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Three Maries, Moon Valley, Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Magellanic Penguins*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Bellísimo País!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chaxa Lake, Salar de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chiu Chiu Church*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good pictures, very profesional job... please watch video


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Chile has some impressive landscapes.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Villarrica Volcano*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Bulnes Fort*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Glacier Pia*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Buchupureo*
VIII Región del Bio Bio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job hades !


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Elizalde Lake - Coyhaique*
XI Región Aisén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

excellent hades


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

hades said:


> *Valparaiso*
> V Región de Valparaiso


Wow...that house is crazy....I'd love to see the other side of that one!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Magnifico!!! :nuts:



hades said:


> *Valparaiso*
> V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

A general view of *Zapallar*
V Región de Valparaíso









by ervega


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Tatio Geyser Field*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos Hades!!


que bello es mi país!!:happy:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

------------------------>


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Miscanti Volcano - Chilean Andes*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Bote Bay - Toro Lake*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Malalcahuello Natural Reserve*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice pics !!!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Lans said:


> *Miscanti Volcano - Chilean Andes*
> Región de Antofagasta


:drool:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Leona Waterfall - Radal Siete Tazas National Park*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

:eek2: Muy buenas fotos. Hermosos lugares.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Icalma Lake*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*Termas del Flaco, Región de O'Higgins*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Miscanti Lagoon - Atacama Desert*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

In the same place


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Tatio Geyser Field*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Atacama Desert*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Death Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Portada*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Macizo Paine*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW... Chile is amazing... you guys have a beautiful country kay:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Wow, nice view!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Paso Internacional Agua Negra *
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

:applause::applause::applause:^^ wow!! pero que hermoso el paso internacional agua negra!!!! es hielo lo blanco? parece oro todo eso que baña la montaña.

Muy buenas fotos :cheers:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

Asi es, son pequeños sectores que quedan aun con nieves eternas.

Saludos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Lake - Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Petrohue Hotel - Todos Los Santos Lake*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Osorno Volcano*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

Impresionantemente masivo. Exelente toma.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Paine Grande - Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tolhuaca National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valle Nevado Ski Center*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ollague Volcano*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chiloe Island*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salra de Tara*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Easter Island, Ahu Tongariki*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano - Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - San Pedro de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta








[/URL]


----------



## PROSORNO (Sep 19, 2009)

hades said:


> *Stilt Houses - Castro - Chiloe Island*
> X Región de Los Lagos


 Donde sacas estas fotos tan espectaculares!

FELICITACIONES POR EL APORTE


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moonrise near Arica*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Chile should promote itself to host the next Winter Olympics Games.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Las Arenas Valley*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Puerto Octay*
Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salar de Tara Towers - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Chile should promote itself to host the next Winter Olympics Games.


Or perhaps somewhere in South America. As far as I know, the continent has never hosted the Winter Olympics.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Or perhaps somewhere in South America. As far as I know, the continent has never hosted the Winter Olympics.


*Snow Day - Valle Nevado - Valle Nevado Resort*
Región Metropolitana










*Ski Portillo Resort, The best Ski Center in South America*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Both resorts look like excellent choices hades. kay:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Chilean Andes - Antuco Volcano*
Región del BioBio


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

¿¿¿ Me parece injusto todo el hemisferio sur ha sido ninguneado para los olimpicos de invierno la verdad no entiendo el por que si Chile y Argentina tienen excelentes instalaciones y mucha nieve facilmente podrian organizar cualquiera de los dos unos dignos juegos olimpicos, alguien sabe el por que no han sido tomados en cuenta????????????


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Volcano Maipo (located in the Andes between Argentina and Chile)*










_Photography by: Fainmen_


Didn't know whether to post this on Argentina or Chile, so I just took a pick


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

wow.... amazing!

Thanks A Hamshari


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

No worries 
as a favor maybe you can get me a visa to your country


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moais de Tara - Salar de Tara, Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Panguipulli Lake and Choshuenco Volcano*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for quoting the pics, but i felt unfair that they got stuck behind after i posted...



Lans said:


> *Maipo Valley*
> Región Metropolitana de Santiago
> 
> 
> ...





hades said:


> *Panguipulli Lake and Choshuenco Volcano*
> XIV Región de Los Ríos




I love the meadow of the Maipo Valley! The cattle plus the background snow capped mountain makes it look like a dream. And the Choshuenco volcano looks amazing too.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Las Campanas Observatory*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> I love the meadow of the Maipo Valley! The cattle plus the background snow capped mountain makes it look like a dream. And the Choshuenco volcano looks amazing too.


^^Herbie, thanks for all your comments! 


We continue :cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Ollagüe and Ollagüe volcano, chilean plateau, 3600 msnm*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pehoe Lake*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Panguipulli Lake and Choshuenco Volcano very much. Some pics has great landscapes indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Would really like to visit Torres del Paine National Park when i one day go to Chile, looks fantastic there! Great collection of photos here!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Lake - Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Excelente foto del Llaima


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Colchagua Valley*
Región del Libertador General Bernardo O´Higgins


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Santiago de Chile*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! I love it, great pic at night. Very nice the view of Llaima Volcano and the Colchagua Valley too. Regards.*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

hades said:


> *Santiago de Chile*
> Región Metropolitana


que belleza.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Salar de Tara*
Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive landscape indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That pic of Santiago looks awesome kay:! Does Titanium tower display such spectacle every night or was this a special event? Also, what a contrast between Antofagasta pic and Araucanía one, almost hard to believe that both can be found in the same country.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Paine Grande, Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Maipo Valley*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago









By FotoVillablanca


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lans said:


> Thank you very much!


You're welcome! I am in awe of the incredible beauty of Chile. Nature at its best I think.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome! I am in awe of the incredible beauty of Chile. Nature at its best I think.


You´re always welcome to my country, thanks again


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Apalta Valley*
Región del Libertador General Bernardo O´Higgins









By pancha!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Zapallar Bay*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tolhuaca National Park*
IX Región de La Araucania


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

I didn't see this thread before. That's too bad that most of the people don't see these kind of threads.
I am a person who appreciates good pictures and good scenery like these. 
Chile is awesome!!!! 

Really beautiful thread.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Lans said:


> *Osorno Volcano, the most perfect volcanic cone, after the Fuji mount*
> Región de Los Lagos


el Osorno  this vulcan is inactive:?


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Arpels said:


> el Osorno  this vulcan is inactive:?


Active, its one of the most active volcanoes in Southern Chile actually.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lans said:


> You´re always welcome to my country, thanks again


Well thank you very much for the warm welcome! :cheers1:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Copihue said:


> I didn't see this thread before. That's too bad that most of the people don't see these kind of threads.
> I am a person who appreciates good pictures and good scenery like these.
> Chile is awesome!!!!
> 
> Really beautiful thread.


Thank you copihue 



Arpels said:


> el Osorno  this vulcan is inactive:?


The last eruption happened in 1869 ^^



Parisian Girl said:


> Well thank you very much for the warm welcome! :cheers1:


kay:

Hades, good pics!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Arcoiris Valley*
Región de Antofagasta


Posted by [email protected]


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huerquehue National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

These last pics are worth for a calendar or somewhere where everyone can see them. Deciduous forest with snow are the best; i mean, who in his sanity would reject such free exposition of natural colors? It's like a festival made by the nature. The Arcoiris Valley looks pretty awesome too, for those who like vertigo and colors, this is a nice alternative to hallucinogens .


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Glacier*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lonquimay Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just imagine having all of this in your back yard! :happy:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Espectacular la foto del Lonquimay!


Thanks Herbie and Parisian girl!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Villarrica Volcano - "Rucapillan"- Andes*
Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tolhuaca National Park*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Aconcagua Valley*
Región de Valparaíso








By werowe


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Mocho Choshuenco Volcano*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

hades said:


> *Mocho Choshuenco Volcano*
> XIV Región de Los Ríos


In your last pic what's the name of that tree on the far right with the branches near the top?


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

TXSkyWatcher said:


> In your last pic what's the name of that tree on the far right with the branches near the top?


it's a chilean Araucaria, from the family of pine trees

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araucaria

.
.
.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huemul lagoon, Shangri La*

VIII Región del Biobío


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine Sunrise*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice stuff 
seems Morales doing good job in keeping the country clean and in good shape.


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

A_Hamshari said:


> Nice stuff
> seems Morales doing good job in keeping the country clean and in good shape.


Morales???? this is Chile, not Bolivia, Morales is Bolivia's president


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

yes yes what is wrong with me... but whoever your president is, he is doing good job in keeping everything to its best standards


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That reminds me, I had some Chilean wine a little earlier. Very nice indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish to comment on Chilean wine so bad but I don't talk private stuff in public


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Exelente foto de las Torres del Paine! :cheers:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lanin Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucania


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

kaiser_conce said:


> it's a chilean Araucaria, from the family of pine trees
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araucaria
> 
> .


Thanks! 

We have Arauco Pine plywood here sometimes, sounds vaguely related. Man those trees grow tall!!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huerquehue National Park*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! Really impressive the Huerquehue National Park and awesome Torres del Paine. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Other View*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Paloma Lake - Chilean Patagonia*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island field - Región de Valparaíso​*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Frio Lake- Near Coyhaique*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pehuen Tree - Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! That incredible rainbow and the golden colour of that hill! :uh:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The rainbow pic looks magical.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucania


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chiquillanes sunset - Siete Tazas National Park*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Licancabur Volcano​*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressives Licancabur Volcano and Llaima Volcano, are differents. Good pic of Easter Island Field. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Aguas Caliente - Chilean Altiplano*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

As always, excelent shots kay:! Loved the vicuñas passing by.


----------



## Dangeristo (Feb 23, 2007)

Impressive, the raibow is stunning nice contrast between sky and ground


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tebenquiche - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Putana*
II Region de la Araucania


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salar de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Capillas de Mármol, General Carrera Lake*
XI Región Aysén de General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Puyehue*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llanquihue Lake - Osorno Volcano*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos, as always. Love that shot of the rainbow.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

lindo pais!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salar de Pintados*
I Región de Tarapaca


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Moon valley sure honors it's name, looks like out of this world.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Santiago International Airport​*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley bikers*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## clgboy2 (Jun 5, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

wow amazing country


El Tatio Geyser Field, Moon Valley - Atacama Desert & Salar de Pintados :uh:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Miscanti - Los Flamencos National Reserve*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Amarga sunrise - Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*La Campana National Park*
Biosphere Reserve​








By raimundo hamilton


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Glacier*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Serrano Glacier - Puerto Natales*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

is increidible. is very beautifull my country. I like Chile

(es increible. es muy bonito mi pais. me gusta chile)


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Alerce Andino National Park​*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert Sunset*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salar de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Pics!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Lans said:


> *Carcote Salar​*Antofagasta​


this picture reminds me of the Altiplano of Bolivia, so beautiful!!!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of Moon Valley.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano - Laguna Captren*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Liai*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Paine Grande - Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ñuble National Reserve*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice detailed close-up of Paine Grande summit.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Del Transito Valley - Atacama Desert*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice landscapes indeed. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonian Landscapes*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de la Araucania


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Flamingos and volcano - Chilean Altiplano*


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Snow in Town of *El Salvador* - *Atacama desert*
III Región de Atacama








by arte norte chile


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Parinacota Volcano*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine from French Valley*
XII Region de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Border region between Chile and Argentina near San Pedro de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The orange light that the dusk projects over Paine Grande makes it look so gallant, it's really worth to see in person, also the pic of that town and the desert being covered in snow makes us wonder if the desert maybe likes to get cool too . Btw, are those trees next to the beautiful Torres del Paine burnt?


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Villarica Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Lake*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Toro Lake - Puyehue National Park*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Toro Lake. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca International Pass - Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Glacier - Grey Lake*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ollague Volcano*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Conguillio National Park

La Araucanía​*


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, stunning photo!!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Conguillio Lake*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Si Argentina y Chile se unieran seríamos el país más bello del mundo.... porque entre los dos tenemos todos los paisajes 

Ojalá los políticos cuiden todos estos lugares, porque tanto del lado argentino como chileno, las mineras y las hidroeléctricas extranjeras están haciendo desastre... y encima se llevan todo lo que ganan a sus países y no nos dejan nada...

Muy linda la imagen del bosque de pehuenes... también se puede ver el color rojo de las lengas, ñires que están más abajo... yo la verdad que declararía más parques nacionales en Argentina y Chile asi cuidamos todas estas cosas lindas que tenemos en el cono sur...


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly beautiful La Araucanía. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Morado Glacier*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

La Araucanía looks incredible!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^Thanks TXSkyWatcher, Almagestos, Jan and Herbie kay:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Rancagua's Cathedral

O'Higgins​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Villarrica volcano​*
La Araucanía​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chungará Lake*
XV Región de Arica y Paniracota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Puyehue Volcano*
X Región de Los Lgos


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

hades said:


> *Puyehue Volcano*
> X Región de Los Lagos


Impresionante toma del Puyehue.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*La Serena's Cathedral​*
Coquimbo​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved that pic of La Serena, looks like a Mediterranean villa.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonía*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Herbie!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Concepcion's Cathedral
*
Biobío​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ojos del Salado Volcano*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Flamingos - Salar de Tara*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*San Pedro de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Miscanti*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

wow chile is so beautiful!!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ojos del Salado Volcano*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Osorno Volcano*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Villarrica Volcano - Pucon*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Road in the Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna de Chiu Chiu*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Gigante de Atacama

Tarapacá​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Sierra Velluda *
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Anakena*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Petrohue*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

- edit


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

hades said:


> *Petrohue*
> X Región de Los Lagos


Weird....is this a double exposure or is there a blue slab in concrete in the water?


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Baker River - Chilean Patagonía*
XI Región de Aisén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Magdalena Island*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Excelentes fotos todas, muy buenas.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Darwin Mountains

Magallanes​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Licancabur Volcano

Antofagasta​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*El Roble Hill*
V región de Valparaiso/ Región Metropolitana de Santiago








by FRosselot


----------



## Kilpué (Jul 2, 2005)

Excellent thread, thank you for the pics!
When I was studying in USA I showed this thread to my classmates. They were in shock!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Butalelbun*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

amazing pics beautiful


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

Lans said:


> Gigante de Atacama
> 
> Tarapacá​


what's that looks like


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pehuenes in the fog*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ainsworth Bay*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Salto de Truful Truful, Conguillío National Park*

La Araucanía​








By Jaime_Daniel´s


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huasco Salt Flat*
I Región de Tarapacá


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Frozen Lagoon - Near Aguas Negras International Path*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean fjords*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of the Chilean fjords.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Canela*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that shot of the frozen lagoon. Wonder what that metal beam sticking out of the ice is?? 




Peregrin Tuk said:


> lol We could make a new film of landing in atacama.....or...put a flag in a rocket and then put a camera in other rocket.xD
> 
> this thread is just "HADES".


Indeed we could!  :cheers:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huerquehue National Park*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

University of Concepcion (Universidad de Concepcion)


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Tatio Geyser Field*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

independence square of concepcion (plaza de la indepencencia de concepción) 










in this square was signed the independence of Chile
(en esta plaza se firmó la indepencencia de chile)


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Ovahe Beach - Easter Island*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Osorno Volcano*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

hades said:


> *Atacama Desert*


awesome..where is it?


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laguna Los Patos*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Great pics! Chile looks Sexy!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Catedral de Tara - Tara salt flat*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Sewell, Mining Town *
VI Región del Libertador Bernardo O´Higgins


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tara Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lanin Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucania


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Las Condes - Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

I love that country, and Santiago is the most beautiful city in South America


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Stilt Houses - Chiloe City*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Flamingos in Puerto Natales*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Calbuco Volcano*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

hades said:


> *Sewell, Mining Town *
> VI Región del Libertador Bernardo O´Higgins


What are they mining here??


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ notables fotos, muy buenas, saludos.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Las Arenas Valley*_
Región Metropolitana_​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Huilo Huilo*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> What are they mining here??


better 
what did they mined ?

it was a cooper mine


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonia*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonia*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Salto del Huilo Huilo*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tumbes*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Aguas Negras Path*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Punta Arenas and Magellan Strait*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Las Docas beach - Laguna Verde - Valparaíso*
V Región de Valparaíso









by J.vier™90'school


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Laja Lake*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonia*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chiloe Island*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Andes Mountains*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> What are they mining here??


voici un peu plus de renseignments sur cette ville! 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewell

A+


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Fitton Glacier*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Antofagasta City*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*House in Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Miscanti Volcano*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Andes Mountains on Santiago City*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pudu family*
Southern Chile


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Torres del Paine Nationa Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Treeferns in Juan Fernandez Islands*
V Región de Valparaíso


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ extraordinario lugar!!!!!!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

_*Villarrica Volcano*_

_La Araucanía_​







Créditos​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Metropolithan Cathedral​
Santiago de Chile​*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Motu Motiro Hiva - Salas y Gómez island*, the easternmost point in the Polynesian Triangle
V región de Valparaíso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Choshuenco Volcano*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Just lovely the landscapes that offer the volcanos, also I like very much the Metropolitan Cathedral. Regards.*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Puntiagudo Volcano*

_Los Lagos_​









C H I L E 2 0 0​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Chilean countryside*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just love that shot of the *Atacama Desert*! Incredible landscape..


:cheers:


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Puerto Natatales*
XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely breathtaking the Puntiagudo Volcano. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Viña del Mar*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Jan and Parisian Girl, we continue.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

_*Lonquimay Volcano*_
_La Araucanía_​









Créditos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome volcanos pics!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Moneda Government Palace*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, almost a sea of flowers. Wonderfully delicate colours.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Staggering landscapes!
OH and Valparaiso is such a lovely city!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Muela del Diablo - Radal National Reserve*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Los Huemules del Niblinto National reserve*
VIII Región del Biobío


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

qué bellísimo país!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*El Tatio Geyser Field*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Antofagasta*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Villarrica Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Machuca - Atacama Desert*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Conguillio National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## R.Raskolnikov (Sep 14, 2010)

Hermoso thread !


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Nevados de Chillán*
VIII Región del Biobio


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Northernn (Sep 13, 2009)

*Acantilados de Antofagasta*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tara Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Villarica*
IX Regiónn de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tolhuaca Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*General Carrera Lake*
XI Región Aisén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Cuanto me gusto esa foto del Tolhuaca :drool:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pali Aike National Park*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









by §Claudio§


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Descabezado Grande Volcano*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Moon Valley*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Talar Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Atacama Desert*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Star Rising, Moon Valley*
II Región de Antofagasta


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning landscapes!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^Thanks Yellow fever!

_*Calbuco Volcano*

Los Lagos_​


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Altos del Lircay National Park*
VII Región del Maule


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grey Beach*
XII Región de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Vina del Mar - Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Serena Lighthouse*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Cochamó Valley*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

_*Isluga Volcano*_
_Tarapacá_​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice pics guys, good job. You have such an amazing country, im visiting for the third time in december


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Valparaiso*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Andes Mountains*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Nahuelbuta National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

_*Los Sacramentinos Church*

Santiago de Chile​_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful La Serena and its lighthouse.


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Osorno Volcano*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Coquimbo*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lago Peñuelas National Reserve*
V Región de Valparaíso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Puerto Varas*
X Región de Los Lagos


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Incahuasi and El Fraile plus Chilean Laguna Verde*
III Región de Atacama


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lonely Road*
Atacama Desert


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lanin Volcano*
IX Región de La Araucania


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*La Paloma Glacier*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Las Condes - Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Azapa Valley*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Icalma Lake*
IX Región de la Araucanía


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pisco Elqui*
IV Región de Coquimbo


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Rano Raraku - Easter Island*
V Región de Valparaiso


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*San Rafael Lagoon - San Valentín Glacier*
XI Región Aisén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Pisco Elqui is picturesque and beautiful; the San Rafael Lagoon is absolutely impressive indeed. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Santiago*
Región Metropolitana


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo of Calbuco!!


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Llaima Volcano*
IX Región de la Araucanía









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1154/5141699644_d249615f52_b.jpg


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Clarillo River*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins









by Alonso Henríquez


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Aconcagua Valley*
V Región de Valparaiso









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/5141499984_4bdf9b53bb_b.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome lanscapes, especially Clarillo River. Regards.*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi! 
i'm new here!  so i'm going to start posting my first picture 

*Torres Del Paine, Magallanes*


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful country indeed. :yes:


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Monte Sarmiento, Magallanes*​
Monte Sarmiento is the most famous peaks of the Cordillera Darwin in Tierra del Fuego.It rises abruptly from the east shore of the Magdalena Channel and marks the western border of the Cordillera Darwin. The mountain is frequently shrouded in clouds, but when it is visible is "the most sublime spectacle in Tierra del Fuego" according to the words of Charles Darwin, one of the many people who have been captivated by the breathtaking beauty of this mountain.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Good picks jane thanks for sharing it


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Atacama Desert, Antofagasta*​








by *Igor Alecsander*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Lauca National Park*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/5146968249_7e62e035f1_b.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*A truly jewel. Regards.*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Lans said:


> ^^ Good picks jane thanks for sharing it


Thanks man!
beautiful photos of Northern Chile 

*Puerto Montt, Región De Los Lagos*​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous that pic of Puerto Montt. Regards.*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Butalelbún*
VIII Región del Biobio









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1058/5145900655_9ce54c4824_b.jpg


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Puerto Williams, Región de Magallanes y Antártica Chilena*


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Puntiagudo Volcano*
X Región de Los Lagos









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5140141906_f6e8e0d834_b.jpg


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Volcanoes Land*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/5147022225_495059d4cd_b.jpg


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*La Campana National Park*
V Región de Valparaíso









http://imagenes-divagaciones.cl/pvfweb/Palmar de Ocoa.html


----------



## hades (Mar 4, 2006)

*Guallatire*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2094/2069279346_6241e1455f_b.jpg


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Talca, Central Valley*
Región del Maule









by Anti_Yo​


----------



## Germanl15 (Dec 3, 2010)

Estaría bueno que con cada foto suban un mapita donde indica la ubicación geográfica del lugar del cual es la foto (como hacen generalmente en el hilo de fotos de Argentina).

Sinceramente, que países privilegiados que tenemos y que no sabemos aprovechar los argentinos y los chilenos.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Las Palestras de Las Vertientes - Cajón del Maipo*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ChvLCeYcqkRZuLBjELb8Pw


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Precioso Chile, espero muy pronto tener la oportunidad de visitar tan hermoso pais. Saludos


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^gracias!

*Puna de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta









by *msdstefan*


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Who wants to be alone*

*CALAMA desert*

_image hosted on *flickr*_
​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Linda foto del desierto Calama


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Feleru* said:


> Linda foto del desierto Calama


gracias perrin!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Calama photo is interesting=)


----------



## Esspweb (Feb 2, 2011)

*Custom Essay Writing*

Really these are the pics of Chile? it's really awesome.


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Esspweb said:


> Really these are the pics of Chile? it's really awesome.


Of course! every picture has its own description. if there any doubt you can ask or search in google or any specific site.



*You are my diamond*

*Bahía Coique, Los Ríos*

_image hosted on *flickr*_
​


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Que envidia que me da chile, un pais tan organizado con ciudades tan lindas y ordenadas y lo dice un argentino la verdad es envidiable lo que es chile hoy en dia me gustaria que me pais fuese 1/3 de lo que es chile


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Leaves Turning Color*


*Región de la Araucanía*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Torres del Paine National Park*
Región de Magallanes









by jeremie747


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

nice pic from Torres del Paine Lans:cheers:

*La Serena*
Región de Coquimbo


----------



## Delmarco (Jan 30, 2011)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Fantastic Pics and a really beautiful Country! :cheers:


+1,000,000


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

is so beautifull torres del paine, the picture of araucania is amazing.
son muy bonitas las torres del paine, es impresionante la foto de la araucania.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Tebinquiche Lagoon*
Región de Antofagasta









by ITURRATE


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

Wow, I like this shot...


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huemul in Tamango National Reserve*









by HierbaMustiA (R.I.P.)


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rio Clarillo National Reserve*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago









by jose_aves


----------



## ppeanno (Jul 20, 2009)

Lindo país!

Santiago by me in 2007:


----------



## jindi (Feb 14, 2011)

*One photo every day*

Nice collection thanks for sharing with us....


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:gaah:
why erased my post again ?


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^
Debes ponerle los créditos (con un enlace que redirija) a tus fotos Vasthrash, de lo contrario borrarán tus posts. 

saludos


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Antuco Forest*
Región del Bíobio









by Mono Andes


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing one Lans!! 

Love Antuco... it is a place with excellent snow and its slopes are located inside of a beautiful landscape with forests and the typical characteristics of the Chilean south volcanoes. 
The best is that in the ski center there are not rush hours that you can see in others ski centers. 
It is ideal for spending a quite journey or learns to ski without problems.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lans said:


> ^^
> Debes ponerle los créditos (con un enlace que redirija) a tus fotos Vasthrash, de lo contrario borrarán tus posts.
> 
> saludos


pero si la saque de Google nomas:| bueno será


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Isla Robinson Crusoe*
Región de Valparaíso









by www.rodrigovega.cl


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful scenery!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Los Ríos*
Panguipulli​
_image hosted on *flickr*_
​credits


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Puyehue National Park*
Región de Los Lagos & de Los Ríos









by ClixYou


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shot on post # 1791...:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Parinacota Volcano*
Región de Arica y Parinacota









by Noelegroj


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Llanquihue Lake*
Region de los Lagos









by Noelegroj


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

chile es maravilloso! buenisimas fotos!


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

maravilloso Chile.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> *Llanquihue Lake*
> Region de los Lagos
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Magic - Fantastique!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
thanks for the comments

*Butalelbun*
Región del Bío-Bío









by Pablo Azúa


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Frutillar, Región de Los Lagos
*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool photo.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful pics....especially post # 1801...


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*El Tatio Geyser Field, 4320 meters above mean sea level.*
Región de Antofagasta









by  Auré from Paris








​


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

uff buenisimas fotos es muy linda chile


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^very nice pic Lans

*Salar de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta









by Leonid Plotkin


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Portillo*
Región de Valparaíso









by Ski South America


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Santuario de La Naturaleza El Cañi*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by MatíasErrázuriz


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

The two sides of *Fray Jorge National Park*
IV Región de Coquimbo


Fray Jorge National Park por Podoces, en Flickr


Bosque Relicto - Fray Jorge por Alvarovossabés, en Flickr


----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

Lans said:


> *Salar de Atacama*
> Región de Antofagasta
> 
> 
> ...


what is is this? glacier or white limestone?:uh:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Its salt.. Un salar creo.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ yes salt, is a salt flat


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Piedra del Indio, Coyhaique*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by Tonwa1


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hermoso Chile y su infinito numero de kms.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Castillo San Pedro de Alcántara, Isla Mancera*
Región de Los Ríos









by Ecotur Chile


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning scenery!


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

las obejitas... me gusta mucho esta foto
the sheeps... I like this photo.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Bolsa de Comercio, Santiago*
Región Metropolitana









by Diego gen


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

I am missing Easter Island;
Hecho de menos la Isla de Pascua


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ hay va una

*Anakena Beach, Easter Island*
Región de Valparaiso









by ganagafoto


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^ hay va una
> 
> *Anakena Beach, Easter Island*
> Región de Valparaiso
> ...


Yeah bro! xD


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

ya pues chicos pongan fotos ustedes a la otra

*Laguna San Jorge*
Región de la Araucanía









by Alfredo Santamaria


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Miñiques Lagoon - Los Flamencos National Reserve*
Región de Antofagasta









by alex spezi









​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tunquen
Región de Valparaiso*


tunquen por C O C O!!!, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics guys!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Glaciar Pio XI*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









by Crucero Skorpios III


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

:applause: Que hrmosos glaciares.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*La Campana National Park*
V Región de Valparaíso


la campana por latitud90, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ what a lucky guy with six hot chicks!


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

ehh... said:


> *La Campana National Park*
> V Región de Valparaíso
> 
> 
> la campana por latitud90, en Flickr


Justo pense en preguntar por eso, tenia unas fotos de alli, fui en invierno asi que encontre todo nevado, pero se me perdieron :'(


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

Renaico river, rio Renaico, region de la araucania.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nahuelbuta National Park*
IX Región de la Araucanía


NAHUELBUTA con niebla por andrea ugarte, en Flickr


----------



## xvo (Jan 13, 2010)

rio biobio
biobio river
8va region.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Caleta Santa Bárbara*
Región de Los Lagos









by thejourney1972


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Laguna Arcoiris*
Región de la Araucanía









by küdau ngei, kelluen peñi!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

I love the Chilean landscapes, Chile is a beautiful country.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cajón del Río Ancoa -River Ancoa Canyon* and *Tricahue Parrots* (Cyanoliseus patagonus)
VII Región del Maule


Cajón del río Ancoa por cmorenol, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Volcán Antuco*
Región del Bío-Bío









by Negrosky


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Rojo Bosque*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by Negrosky


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of Rojo Bosque.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Salar de Huasco - Huasco Salt Flat*
Región de Tarapacá


compañera llama por ✈, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Punta Arenas Cemetery*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









by pattagon


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Que belleza.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Gracias por comentar

*Parque Nacional Laguna del Laja*
Región del Biobío









by Mono Andes


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Canal Señoret*
Region de Magallanes y la Antartica Chilena









by claudio.mirandadiaz


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

:cheers: the nature of Chile is simply stunning


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fern forest on the island Alejandro Selkirk*
V Región de Valparaíso.


Olas Oceanicas en Loberia Vieja por Pato Novoa, en Flickr


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

Hermoso


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Klugermann said:


> *Moon´s Valley, Atacama Desert*
> Región de Antofagasta


Is this Mars? )


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Maunga Terevaka, Easter Island*
Región de Valparaíso









by rackyross


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Puyehue Volcano Eruption*
Región de los Lagos









by victor.mancilla


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Amazing shot of the Puyehue Volcano eruption!! :shocked:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
thanks for comment

*Archipiélago de Juan Fernández National Park*
Region de Valparaíso









by zaire_man


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Tempano River*
Region de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by p_contreras


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

another image 
Chile's Puyehue Volcano Erupts


*Osorno city, Región de Los Lagos
*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^

*Arcoiris Lagoon*
Región de la Araucanía









by Adamantino


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cordilleran Cypress forest near San Fernando*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins









by mscoronado


----------



## ppeanno (Jul 20, 2009)

Sanhattan yesterday


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome pic dear peanno.


*SAND DUNES*

*Región de Valparaiso*

_image hosted on *[URL="http://flickr.com"]flickr*_







[/URL]​


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> ^^
> thanks for comment
> 
> *Archipiélago de Juan Fernández National Park*
> Region de Valparaíso


That picture was awesome


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

jenesaispas said:


> awesome pic dear peanno.
> 
> *SAND DUNES*
> 
> *Región de Valparaiso*


It looks like golden dunes


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Teno Lagoon*
Región del Maule









by Mono Andes


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Los Lagos

**lago Las Rocas en el valle del Puelo*










_by Rod Chile_​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Milky Way from Atacama Desert*
Región de Antofagasta









by © Stéphane Guisard


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Impresionante esa ultima. que cielo:drool:

*Región de la Araucanía*

* Cunco*









_by hhugo2_​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Corcovado Volcano*
Región de Los Lagos









by Niccolo Cantarutti


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

^^:cheers:

*REGIÓN DE LA ARAUCANÍA
* *LAGO VILLARRICA*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Que hace ese árbol ahí:lol: linda fotokay:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*La Virgen Beach*
Región de Atacama









by AlexCamPro


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*REGIÓN DE AYSÉN*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vasthrash said:


> *Milky Way from Atacama Desert*
> Región de Antofagasta
> 
> 
> ...


just one Word.......Amazing :bow::master::drool:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for comment, dude

*Paranal Observatory*
Región de Antofagasta









by ESO/Y. Beletsky


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chapel of Marble*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by Noelegroj (100.000 views.Thank you all!)


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

*Región de Los Rios
**Antilhue*









_by Vias Abandonadas_​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Santa Rosa Lagoon*
Región de Atacama









by Alfredo Santamaria


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Geysers del Tatio*
Región de Antofagasta









by Noelegroj (100.000 views.Thank you all!)


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

hades said:


> *Torres del Paine National Park*
> XII Región de Magallanes y La Antartica Chilena


Fantastic, as if from another World. They should have filmed the Lord of the Rings trilogy in Chile, it has one of the most awesome landscapes in the world better even than New Zealand I think.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chiloé*
X Región de los Lagos


Colores de Chiloé by Camilo Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice pic:cheers:

*Caleta Tortel*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









by Noelegroj (100.000 views.Thank you all!)


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*La Campana National Park*
V región de Valparaíso


















http://www.geographylists.com/chile_campana.html


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Chile is indeed blessed with a great variation of amazing nature and geography.

Much more than I thought actualy


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Alto Huemul Nature Sanctuary*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins











Alto Huemul by Flavio_Camus, on Flickr









by chinco


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Cerro Torre*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









by Lathers


----------



## JoseKopiapo (Jun 2, 2008)

Region de Atacama: Bahia Inglesa


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Calvo fjord*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena











Skorpios III, Fiordo Calvo by pura-aventura.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Santiago*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago









Dusk. Santiago de Chile. by davepope, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chusmiza - Colchane*
I Región de Tarapacá


Chusmiza - Colchane 116- by taekecastelein, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!!!....Great updates...."cheers:


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

beautiful and unique country


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for comment

*Ventisquero Colgante*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









Ventisquero Colgante Queulat by sofía m, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Calafquén Lake*
Región de Los Ríos & Región de la Araucanía









by Fotografía Aérea


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Lolco Valley*
Región de La Araucanía









Alfredo Santamaría​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Futaleufú River*
Región de Los Lagos 









Noelegroj​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Visiten este hilo también cuando tengan tiempo compatriotas. Saludos


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice photos guys. One question: you could say that Chile has jungle?


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Not tropical, only cold jungle in the south


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Las Torres Lake*
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









Vista al Cerro Puntiagudo -Patagonia Chilena by Noelegroj (125.000 views.Thank you all!), on Flickr


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

que benas fotos Vasthrash

dejo una

*REGIÓN DE LA ARAUCANÍA
**Parque Tolhuaca*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Usted también pase por este hilo cuando tenga tiempo mr. _jenesaispas_


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> Usted también pase por este hilo cuando tenga tiempo mr. _jenesaispas_



que buen thread te mandaste :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Villarrica National Park*
Región de Los Ríos y Región de la Araucanía









Chile by Tomás Susemihl, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Lonquimay Volcano*
Región de la Araucanía









Volcán Lonquimay by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Las Torres del Paine by Jesus Martin, on Flickr​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ The first skyscrapers of Chile?? :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Breathtaking


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ The first skyscrapers of Chile?? :lol:


Sure:lol: Greetings dude

*Flowery Desert*
Región de Atacama









Fenómeno botánico en desierto de Atacama by Mario Ormazabal, on Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

>


:applause:

Hermoso, espectacular. Que capital que tienen vecinos! :cheers2:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Gracias por visitar el hilo Saludos

*Serrano River*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena










Río Serrano by Christian Varas (kbcitas), on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Anakena Beach*
Región de Valparaíso









Anakena Beach by Thiago Graça Couto, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Salt Flat from Aguas Calientes*
Región de Antofagasta









Cile Nord :: Cerro Médano by Luca Galuzzi​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pia glacier - Tierra del Fuego*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Glaciar Pía por Geoff Wise, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Río Clarillo National Reserve - Pirque*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


Río Clarillo por Nilda y Roberto, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Valparaiso*
Región de Valparaiso









Valparaiso UTFSM Monte Aconcagua by Bracani....Antonio, on Flickr​


----------



## gus.carrasco (Sep 14, 2011)

Que hermosura, un encanto pa los ojos :applause:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

kay:

*Viña del Mar*
Región de Valparaíso









Fotografía Aérea​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Valdivia*
Región de Los Ríos









Valdivia by annais, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Temuco*
Región de la Araucanía









by forumer claudio2006​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Iquique*
Región de Tarapacá









Camino a Alto Hospicio by B U G G I O, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Palafitos in Castro*
Region de Los Lagos









Reflejo by Schadenfreude~, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chapa Verde*
Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins









Chapa Blanca by Galeno, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Negro Francisco Lagoon*
Región de Atacama









Cordillère121.jpg by lololecool	, on Flickr​


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

para cuando por fin terminan la costanera allá en santiago, por lo menos ya la tienen no q en México la reforma ni se ve para cuándo se eleve aunque siempre se ve gente trabajando y maquinas, bueno en fín, aunque sea ps felicidades a ustedes por si haber logrado llegar a los 300 metros de altura.


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

ferdinand mex said:


> para cuando por fin terminan la costanera allá en santiago, por lo menos ya la tienen no q en México la reforma ni se ve para cuándo se eleve aunque siempre se ve gente trabajando y maquinas, bueno en fín, aunque sea ps felicidades a ustedes por si haber logrado llegar a los 300 metros de altura.


weon desubicado lee el titulo del thread:bash:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tres Cuernos hill*
VII Región del Maule, central Chile









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32632058


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sclerophyllous forest in The Cajón del Maipo*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


La Cordillera de Los Andes por Hortensia V., en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful mountain pics from Chile....:cheers2:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lo Miranda*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins, central Chile


Flores silvestres por ► DisfrutaChile ®, en Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

many people returning from Peru tell me it´d would be the most beautiful country they´ve ever visited. it seems though as they were right


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

the last pic is gorgeous!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Flamingos at Tara Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta









http://pictures.rraavvii.com/gallery/8290989_NKBKQ/10/543160737_99Rkw#543160737_99Rkw


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Avenue of the Glaciers, Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Caleta Beaulieu, Beagle Channel por Geoff Wise, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Villarrica Volcano*
Región de la Araucanía









Volcán by Carlos_Díaz, on Flickr​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Great shot of the Villarrica Volcano.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Villarrica Volcano looks majestic...nice shot.:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks, this is one of the most active volcanoes of America:yes:

*Torre Lake*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









9ter Trek Parque Nacional Los Glaciares by Hans Luschtig, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Salto Grande*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Salto Grande by Jeremiah Thompson, on Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Reserva costera Valdiviana - Dunes and olivillo (Aextoxicon punctatum) forest*
XIV Región de Los Ríos

These magnificent dunes were created by the tsunami that followed the 1960 Valdivia earthquake. Rating 9.5 on the moment magnitude scale, it was (and remains) the most powerful earthquake ever recorded.


Reserva Costera Valdiviana por turismolawal, en Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

pure awesomeness!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*San Juán Bautista - Robinson Crusoé island - Juán Fernandez Islands *
V región de Valparaíso


Poblado Robinson Crusoe por risingmar, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Aldea Tulor Archaeological Site - San Pedro De Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


Aldea Tulor Archaeological Site, San Pedro De Atacama, Chile por Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

waw


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Guanacos - Lago Peñuelas Nature Reserve*
V Región de Valparaíso


P1040182 por Moise sauvé des Eaux, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Calle Calle River*
Región de Los Ríos









Valdivia por lanube360, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Salto del Claro*
Región de la Araucanía









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Altos del Lircay National Reserve - deciduous and evergreen forests*
VII Región del Maule


Vilches por RoHerreraP, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome shots.....:cheers2:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

CHILE CIDADES E PAISAGENS DE TIRAR O FOLEGO...


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sclerophyllous forest and Austrocedrus chilensis forest - Río Cipreses National Reserve*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins


Reserva Nacional Río Los Cipreses, Coya. por _SIQUE_, en Flickr


Reserva Nacional Río Cipreses por Turismo Chacayes2009, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Vicuña (Vicugna vicugna) in the surroundings of San Pedro de Atacama*
II Región de Antofagasta


San Pedro, Chile por Wilson Lu, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Southern Chile*





Chile Travel Channel​


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> *Southern Chile*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful! but they missed the far southern!


----------



## jenesaispas (Oct 31, 2010)

Vasthrash said:


> *Agua Clara Castle*
> Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins
> 
> 
> ...


woow,,, I want that house!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

jenesaispas said:


> beautiful! but they missed the far southern!


There is a video of Patagonia









*Chilean Patagonia*





Chile Travel Channel​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mocha Island*
VIII Región del Bio Bio


Isla Mocha 2008 por leo.prie.to, en Flickr


----------



## Gonz83 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ayquina Valley*
II Región de Antofagasta​








por Burchard, Flickr


----------



## Gonz83 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Cochamó Valley*
X Región de Los Lagos​








por ecoadventure, Panoramio


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*CCU Building, Santiago*
Región Metropolitana de Santiago









Costanera.día por Daniel Blanlot, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ski Pucón*
Región de la Araucanía









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Humberstone*
Región de Tarapacá









Humberstone por lanube360, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> *Sky Pucón*
> Región de la Araucanía
> 
> 
> ...


incredible....really stunning.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

kay:

*Zapaleri Volcano*
Región de Antofagasta









Tara, Volcan Zapaleri por Haroldo Horta Trical…, en Panoramio​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Escondido Glacier, D'Agostini sound (fjord) - Tierra del Fuego*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


glaciar escondido, seno D`Agostini por marialuisak, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Incredible shot....:cheers2:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laguna Suárez - Suárez Lagoon*
VII Región del Maule









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33282528


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Incledible places!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Coastal araucarias (Monkey Puzzle tree) in Nahuelbuta National Park*
VIII Región del Bio BIo - IX Región de la Araucanía


nahuelbuta-2732 por Jorge Zuniga V., en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*IV Región de Coquimbo*


Région de Coquimbo (48) por nocybb, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Vizcacha contemplating the Andes*
XV Región de Arica y Parinacota



Viscaccia. Lago Chungara. por comare *Ambra*, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Torres del Paine National Park
*XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Biosphere reserve's backyard por SergioRT, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cochamó*
X Región de los Lagos


Cochamó - Secret Patagonia por Secretpatagonia.travel, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Planchón Volcano*
Región del Maule









Volcán Planchon amanecer por Castillo de Molina, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images from Chile...:cheers2:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Manicunga Salt Flat Nevado Tres Cruces National Park*
III Región de Atacama



Salar de Maricunga por elconejorojo, en Flickr


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

A salute to Chile  Amazing country!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Guanacos* (Lama guanicoe) in the Patagonian steppe of *Chacabuco Valley*
XI Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









https://conservacionpatagonica.word...tter-from-the-future-patagonia-national-park/


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:

*Colmillo del Diablo Hill*
Región del Maule









Recorrer Chile​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laguna del Huemul - Huemul Lagoon*
Corredor Biológico Nevados de Chillán y Laguna del Laja Biosphere Reserve
VII Región del Bio Bio

The only place in Central Chile, where there are still huemules (Hippocamelus bisulcus), a threatened deer, which is one of the patriotic symbols of Chile


Laguna Huemul por Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful coastline!!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean Flamingos (Phoenicopterus chilensis) in Chiloé Island*
X Región de los Lagos


flamencos  por desde chiloe, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

next


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean wine palms (Jubaea chilensis) forest - La Campana National Park*
V Región de Valparaíso


13_9_08 295 por alucoj, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sierra Dorotea - Puerto Natales*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


DOROTEA por churrasco_austral, en Flickr


Sierra Dorotea por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible...:cheers2:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Thank you for visiting the thread.

*Salt Flat - Atacama desert*
II Región de Antofagasta









http://i-southernworld.blogspot.com/2011/09/chiles-magnificent-atacama-desert.html


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Some churches in *Villa O'Higgins*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


Faith, in the confines of chilean patagonia... por Douglas Fernandes (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


Iglesia - igreja - church (Villa O´Higgins, Aysén, Chile). por Douglas Fernandes (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Altos de Cantillana* - Part of the Chilean Coast Mountain Range
Región Metropolitana de Santiago

Northern belloto (Beilschmiedia miersii) - higrophyllous and sclerophyllous forest

Belloto del Norte (Beilschmiedia miersii) por Carlos Ivovic O., en Flickr

Roble de santiago (Nothofagus macrocarpa) forest - Santiago oak forest

Untitled por Cheo Yin Tam Loi, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Llama (Lama glama) in Lirima*
I Región de Tarapacá









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2556340


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bio Bio river mouth* near *Concepcion*.
Evergreen forest with trees as olivillos (Aextoxicon punctatum) molded by the wind.
VIII Región del Bio Bio


Desembocadura río Bio-Bio - Bosque y árboles-8 por Luis Iturra, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ollague* - Chilean Altiplano
II Región de Antofagasta


Ollague por harenmar, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Caleta Tortel - The town of the boardwalks*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo

_The rainy weather (over 4000 mm per year, making the soil is always wet, forming almost a swamp) and the steep terrain does not permit paved streets. The villagers have managed to connect the houses, stores, and all other places, with wooden walkways "Guaitecas cypress" which have a very hard wood to moisture.
_

CALETA TORTEL por sergioavelino, en Flickr


CALETA TORTEL por sergioavelino, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Guanaco (Lama guanicoe) in Fray Jorge National Park*
IV Región de Coquimbo


Wild Llama por J Pod, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Atacama Large Millimeter/sub-millimeter Array (ALMA) - Llano de Chajnantor Observatory*
II Región de Antofagsta









http://alma.mtk.nao.ac.jp/e/news/info/2012/0514halfway_there_33_alma_antennas_on_chajnantor.html









http://www.eso.org/public/images/potw1108a/


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Punta Arenas*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Punta Arenas, desde Costanera por Carlos_Y., en Flickr


Sara Braun palace at Punta Arenas por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr


----------



## gsegal (Jan 10, 2010)

Chile is a wonderful country!


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Thousands of birds in *Mantagua wetland*
V Región de Valparaíso


Descanso en el Humedal por fcovio, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ingeniero Ibáñez Bridge - Puerto Aysen*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


puerto aysen por Dave_B_, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*San Juán Bautista - Juán Fernandez Islands*
V Región de Valparaíso


archipielago juan fernandez por ricardo gallardo pizarro, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Araucaria araucana forest - Pehuenco valley - Lonquimay*
X Región de la Araucanía


Cordillera de Cayulafquen por ulejimenez, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Valdivian rainforest in Oncol Park and the city of Valdivia in the distance*
XIV Región de Los Ríos


Mirador Chaihuin, Panorámica hacia la ciudad de valdivia. por Limon.cl, en Flickr


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

chile is my favorite country west of argentina and south of peru.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Motu Motiro Hiva Marine Park*
V Región de Valparaíso_ (*together with Easter Island or Rapanui are "Special territory" of Chile)_

_This park includes "Sala y Gómez" Island (Motu Motiro Hiva in Rapanui) and its surrounding waters, and it's the easternmost point in the Polynesian Triangle._

Galapagos shark(Carcharhinus galapagensis) and Corals








http://www.lasegunda.com/especiales/oceanos/index.html#


School of na'nues fish (Kyphosus bigibbus) and corals








http://www.latercera.com/multimedia...lan-fotografias-de-expedicion-submarina.shtml


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Santiago oak (Nothofagus macrocarpa) forest in "El Roble" hill*
V Región de Valparaíso / Región Metropolitana de Santiago


Siena por Dani Huepe ***, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Grey Glacier, Región de Magallanes*








Créditos​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean flamingos (Phoenicopterus chilensis) in Tierra del Fuego*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena



Flamencos Flamencos, (Phoenicopterus chilensis). por Claudio AMM, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Miñiques lagoon
*II Región de Antofagasta


Laguna Altiplanica Miñiques por B U G G I O, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Salto Velo de la Novia (The Bridal Veil waterfall) - Radal 7 Tazas National Park*
VII Región del Maule


Velo de la Novia por Espacios y Tiempos, en Flickr


----------



## JohnnyCX (Jan 25, 2012)

Una pena que no se comente tanto por acá, con tan buenas fotos.
La laguna Miñiques me mató. Buenas todas las fotos
Nice work, keep it up...


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

JohnnyCX, thank you very much!

*Palmas de Cocalán Park*
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins


Palmeria por diaf, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tidewater Glacier in Beagle Channel - Tierra del Fuego*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


The grinding action.. por Geoff Wise, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Old railway bridge to San José de Maipo*
Región Metropilitana de Santiago


Viejo puente del Tren a San Jose de Maipo (vista lejos) por Luis_Andrés, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laguna del Inca (Inca Lagoon) - Portillo ski resort*
V Región de Valparaíso


Laguna del Inca, Portillo. por ivanic, en Flickr


----------



## ManickX92 (Oct 2, 2011)

excellent images, chile is beautiful... 

greetings


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Around Tara Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta









http://atacamadesertandeasterisland.../friday-augaust-27th-2010-tara-salt-lake.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Puerto Montt*
X Región de los Lagos


City ByN por ccaba77, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zapallar*
V Región de Valparaíso









http://www.playasycosta.com/zapallar.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images, amazing landscape...:cheers:


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for comment.


*Hanga Roa - Rapanui (Easter Island)*
V Región de Valparaíso (*"Special territory")









http://nomad4all.wordpress.com/2010/09/02/rapa-nui-2-chile/









http://www.fotopedia.com/items/emka-ZmiIQgS_eZI


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Santiago and the Andes Mountain Range, where stands El Plomo hill*
Región Metropolitand e Santiago


Panorámica_SCL por Uri Colodro Gotthelf, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics _ehh..._!

*Lagoon & Hill Torre*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









Cerro Torre al Amanecer por Alvaro Espinoza Fotografía, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you, Vasthrash.

*Las Chinchillas National Reserve*
IV Región de Coquimbo

This reserve is one of the last refuges of the _Chinchilla lanigera_.









http://laboratoriodebioclimatica.blogspot.com/









http://diario.latercera.com/2012/07...eas-la-reserva-nacional-las-chinchillas.shtml


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Great mountains.


----------



## feelipillo (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken last Saturday in Valparaíso


Valparaíso by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

good pictures!

*Puñihuil - Chiloé Island*
X Región de los Lagos

The only place where Humboldt Penguin (Spheniscus humboldti) and Magellanic Penguin (Spheniscus magellanicus) nest together


CHILOE por carlos.scheuch, en Flickr


pingüinos por desde chiloe, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cerro Castillo*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo










http://patagoniaenrojo.blogspot.com/2010/10/el-emblematico-cerro-castillo.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Vilches Alto*
VII Región del Maule









http://mimemoriafotografica.blogspot.com/2010/06/vilches-alto.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Isluga church*
I Región de Tarapacá


Chile - Isluga church por jeremy bourgouin, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Palena River*
X Región de los Lagos









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Rio_palena_5.JPG


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*"Catedral de Marmol" - Patagonia, Chile*


"Catedral de Marmol" - Patagonia Chilena by Noelegroj( Celebrando 400K + views!), on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sierra Velluda* ( Hairy Range)
VIII Región del Bio Bio


Sierra Velluda en HDR por - PepeGrafia -, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sclerophyllous forest with Quiscos* (Echinopsis chiloensis, a species of cactus )
San Vicente de Tagua Tagua
VI Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins









http://bosqueesclerofilodetaguatagua.blogspot.com/p/bosque-esclerofilo.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Exploradores Glacier and fully snowy forest*
XI Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









http://uss_fuga.expenews.com/es/expeditions/57/gallery


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

thank you, Walonly!

*Lago Peñuelas National Reserve*
V Región de Valparaíso

*Guallama or Lamaco*, a hybrid between llama (Lama glama, a South American domestic camelid) and guanaco (Lama guanicoe,a South American wild camelid). Llamas are descended from wild guanaco ancestors.


Reserva Nacional Lago Peñuelas por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Relict Valdivian Forest in Santa Ines hill, Pichidangui*
IV Región de Coquimbo

This hill is placed near the border between the Coquimbo Region and the Valparaíso Región, in a transitional zone between the semiarid and the Mediterranean climate, and the forest is a relict of rainiest times, but in present times,it is maintained by the fog from the sea, and it is one of the last refuges of Chilean Lucumo (Pouteria splendens).


Cerro Santa Inés por trulifusaflor, en Flickr


Bosque relicto de Olivillo por Alejandro Soffia Vega, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Snow in Atacama Desert and the VLT (Very Large Telescope) on top of the Paranal hill *
II Región de Antofagasta









http://www.eso.org/public/chile/images/potw1211a/


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*La Campana National Park*
V Región de Valparaíso









http://www.medianaranjaphotography....-nacional-la-campana-photographer-field-trip/


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*El Azul*
X Región de los Lagos









http://caminandohacialapatagonia.blogspot.com/2011/01/desde-futaleufu-hasta-la-junta-depuis.html


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing La Campana National Park!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Espolón Lake*
Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo









Wend Magazine​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fray jorge National Park*
IV Región de Coquimbo

The dense fog from the sea in the hills allows a humid forest in a arid zone.


Fray Jorge National Park por Podoces, en Flickr


Bosque fray jorge por departedeisobel, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Brookes Fjord and Glacier - Tierra del Fuego Island*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11470373









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11470455


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ascotan Salt Flat*
II Región de Antofagasta









http://calamachile.blogspot.com/2012/03/salar-de-ascotan.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fuerte Bulnes (Bulnes Fort)*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena

The fort's construction was a consequence of the colonization policies in Southern Chile, and established sovereignty over the Strait of Magellan. Chiloé's intendant (governor) Domingo Espiñeira Riesco ordered the construction of a schooner named after the President himself, but its name was changed to "Goleta Ancud" by President Bulnes in order to reflect the origin of the ship. She sailed from Ancud on May 22, 1843, at command of Commander John Williams Wilson, Chilean Navy (who changed his English name to Spanish version of Juan Guillermos, under which name he signed documents), and arrived at Punta Santa Ana (the fort location) on September 21, 1843.

Due to the harsh weather Punta Arenas was founded in the Sandy Point area, about 62 km (38.5 mi) north, in 1848. Once people finished moving and settled down in Punta Arenas, the fort was abandoned.









source


Fuerte Bulnes por Hector Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Socaire*
II Región de Antofagasta









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/d-3LFEh7eZGFGZwgi5WWeA


----------



## Dunkell (Jan 7, 2011)

Que lindo es mi Chile!! m))


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks for the comments :cheers:

*Campos de Ahumada*
V Región de Valparaíso









http://ferrocarriltrasandino.blogspot.com/2010/04/campos-de-ahumada-los-andes.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Puerto Williams*
XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Puerto Williams por Prensa Antartica, en Flickr


IMG_3186 por Ref1, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nonguén National Reserve*, near the city of Concepción 
VIII Región del Bio Bio









http://www.facebook.com/FundacionSenderodeChile/photos_albums


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Outsides of the city of Coquimbo, Greater La Serena*
IV Región de Coquimbo









http://contintanegra.cl/2012/07/la-herradura-de-mi-buena-suerte/


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

chile, the Norway of latin america :crazy:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

vraem said:


> chile, the Norway of latin america :crazy:


Please don't start with that.

-

Lovely chile! I just love all those shots! keep them comin!


----------



## Nathaniel333 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah this is such a nice photos and awesome photography by the photographer actually i think any body easily can got the point that a processional photographer's hand behind to these photos anyways this is good i like this.........


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ehh... said:


> thanks for the comments :cheers:
> 
> *Campos de Ahumada*
> V Región de Valparaíso
> ...



amazing. :cheers:


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Puerto Varas


Puerto Varas (desde la casa de la Oma) por rechever95, en Flickr


​


----------



## da_lila (Feb 29, 2012)

Termas Geométricas, Coñaripe, Región de Los Ríos.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Río Bueno, Provincia del Ranco, XIV Región de los Ríos*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ehh... said:


> *Outsides of the city of Coquimbo, Greater La Serena*
> IV Región de Coquimbo
> 
> 
> ...


impressive!


----------



## cuatro.ojos (Oct 19, 2008)

*Altos del Allipén
Región de La Araucanía*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Miscanti Lake*, Antofagasta Region



Laguna Miscanti par Jorge_Leal_J, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Huerquehue National Park*, Araucanía Region



Huerquehue par Benjamín Bossi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Villarrica Volcano,* Araucanía Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Plaza Sotomayor - Valparaíso,* Valparaíso Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*La Virgen Beach,* Atacama Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*San Rafael Glacier,* Aysén Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Death Valley,* Antofagasta Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Biobío River*, Biobío Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Guallatire*, Arica y Parinacota Region










Source​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5476038/​


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Malalcahuello, Lonquimay Volcano, Araucania Region*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Coquimbo*, Coquimbo Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*San Manuel Lagoon*, La Araucanía Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Aconcagua Valley*, Valparaíso Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Agostini Fjord*, Magallanes Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Atacama Salt Flat*, Antofagasta Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Quinchao Church, * Los Lagos Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Achao Church*, Los Lagos Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Padre Negro Church*, Atacama Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Ranco Lake,* Los Ríos Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*, Metropolitana Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Viña del Mar,* Valparaíso Region











Source​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

One of the most bealtiful countries in South America ! Gorgeous landscapes !


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^
Thanks, Samba man!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Putre*, Arica y Parinacota Region










Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Chile! Great pics, Lans


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

FAAN said:


> I love Chile! Great pics, Lans


Thank you very much FAAN


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Valdivian Temperate Rain Forest*, Los Rios Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Rano Kau Volcano*, Valparaíso Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*ALMA Radio Telescope*, Antofagasta Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Italia Glacier*, Magallanes Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Damas Island*, Coquimbo Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Palmas de Cocalán National Park*, O'Higgins Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Cochamó Valley*, Los Lagos Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Huasco Salt Flat*, Tarapacá Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Magdalena Island*, Magallanes Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Illapel*, Coquimbo Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Rapel Lake*, O'higgins Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Near San Antonio*, Valparaíso Region










Source ​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Todos Los Santos lake,* Los Lagos Region











Source​​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Colchane*, Tarapacá Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Leones Glacier*, Aysén Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Moon Valley*, Antofagasta Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Torres del Paine National Park*, Magallanes Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Lluta Valley*, Arica y Parinacota Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Santiago Metropolitan Cathedral*, Metropolitana de Santiago Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Santiago Metropolitan Cathedral*, Metropolitana de Santiago Region












Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Vergara Palace*, Valparaíso Region












Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Vergara Palace*, Valparaíso Region












Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Concepción*, Biobío Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Colun Lagoons*, Los Ríos Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Caspana*, Antofagasta Region











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Cerro Castillo*, Aysén Region










Source​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cerro El Roble*, Valparaíso Region / Metropolitana de Santiago Region



Cerro El Roble por camila.tagle, en Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Cemetery, Pisagua, Tarapaca Region*


Cemetery, Pisagua, Chile by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Penguins, Seno Otway, Magallanes Region*


Penguins, Seno Otway, Patagonia, Chile by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Torre del Reloj, Plaza Arturo Prat, Iquique, Tarapaca Region*


Torre del Reloj, Plaza Arturo Prat, Iquique, Chile by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## felipesantiago (Feb 2, 2013)

*Casablanca*, Valparaíso Región










credit: http://www.visitchile.com/es/tours/fotos-ruta-del-vino-de-valle-casablanca-dia-completo.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lago Llanquihue, Los Lagos Region*


Lago Llanquihue, Chile by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Desierto de Atacama & Volcán Licancabur, Antofagasta Region*


Desierto de Atacama & Volcán Licancabur, Chile by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Osorno Volcano*, Los Lagos Region











Source​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Las Lomitas, Pan de Azúcar National Park*, Antofagasta Region & Atacama Region











Las Lomitas by FRosselot, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*San Rafael Glacier*, Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region











Blue ice at the San Rafael glacier by Marilyn Whiteley, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Autumn near Antillanca*, Los Lagos Region











Chile, Puyehue, Antillanca by De mar a cordillera, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Motu Kau Kau, Motu Iti, & Motu Nui from Orongo*, Valparaíso Region











Isla de Pascua by Arnaud Z. Voyage, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Near Agua Negra mountain pass*, Coquimbo Region











The colors of my planet by Álvaro Rojas, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*El Morado Glacier*, Metropolitana de Santiago Region











Glaciar El Morado by Chris Momberg, on Flickr.​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laguna del Huemul - Huemul lagoon* - Bio Bio Region

This lagoon is part of the UNESCO Biosphere Reserve *Biological Corridor Nevados de Chillán - Laguna del Laja*. In this reserve are the northernmost huemul (_Hippocamelus bisulcus_ or South Andean deer) populations, only ones in central Chile. 


DSC_0037_01 by javierurrutia, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Concón & Reñaca skyline from Valparaíso Bay*, Valparaíso Region









Concón/Reñaca by Valery Pugatch, on Panoramio.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Láscar volcano across the Salar de Atacama*, Antofagasta Region











Volcán Láscar across the Salar de Atacama by Pierre Andrews, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Tolhuaca volcano from Lonquimay volcano*, Araucanía Region











Lonquimay crater and Tolhuaca by Ole Begemann, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Nueva York Street-Santiago*, Metropolitana de Santiago Region











Source​


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

*What a beautiful country with gorgeous landscapes!*:banana::cucumber::applause:


----------



## feelipillo (Sep 5, 2009)

*San Antonio, Valparaíso region*

San Antonio by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lans said:


> *Nueva York Street-Santiago*, Metropolitana de Santiago Region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks exactly like some of downtown manhattan streets, ...narrows with stone pad


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile

Santiago de Chile 


​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

flamingos feeding - Los Flamencos National Reserve by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Sunset over an Easter Island moai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Altiplano*

SAN PEDRO ATACAMA by CAPTION, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Torres del Paine National Park.*

Torres del Paine National Park, Chile by rahamond, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Chungara*
Región de Arica y Parinacota


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Caleta Lenga*
Región del BioBio


Créditos
​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chilean wine Palm Forest (Jubaea chilensis) - La Campana N.P.*
Valparaíso Region


Palmar de Ocoa - PN La Campana by serbesa, on Flickr
*photo taken by me..​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Antuco*
Región del BioBio


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Tagua-Tagua*
Región de los Lagos

Créditos
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lonquimay*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Huesquefilo*
Región de la Araucanía 


Créditos
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Agua Negra*
Región de Coquimbo


Créditos 
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle del Elqui*
Región de Coquimbo


Créditos 
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Miscanti*

Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Colmuyao*
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Pehoe - Parque Nacional Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes y Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

What a work you've done with such amazing pictures of the country!


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Seno de Última Esperanza*
Región de Magallanes y Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Penco (Concepción)*
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Flamingo Chileans Reflex, Laggon Chaxa*


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Lejia*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Coyhaique*
Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Chaiquenes *
Región de Los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Nacional Villarrica*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Canal de Beagle*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle Despejado*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

Congrats Othon, great selection! :cheers:


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

* Playa las Cujas (Cachagua)*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Saval - Valdivia*
Región de los Ríos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Mirador Alto Pachica (Quebrada de Tarapaca)*
Región de Tarapacá


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Camino a laguna Lejia*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Punta Pirulil (Isla de Chiloe)*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cerro Zapaleri *
Región de Antofagasta 


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Geisers del Tatio*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cochamo - Puelo*
Región de los Lagos

Créditos 
​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle del Francés*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Nordenskjöld *
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

* Valle de Colchagua*
Regíon del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle del Elqui*
Región de Coquimbo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Lo Galindo*
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos 

​


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Bellas paisagens.


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salar de Ascotan*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Chanquín - Chiloé*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Amarga*
Region de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Curarrehue *

Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glaciar Grey*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Colico*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Maihue *

Región de los Ríos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Reserva Biológica Huilo Huilo*
Región de los Ríos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto Natales*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Windhond*
Regíon de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Chica - San Pedro *
Región del BioBio


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lagunas de Cotacotani*
Región de Arica y Parinacota


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Río Baker*
Región de Aysen del general Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Pedro de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Lemuy Island*, Los Lagos Region











Source​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto Natales*
región de Magallanes y la Antártida Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Volcan Lonquimay*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ahu Tongariki - Rapa Nui*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle de Pulul*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Surire Salt Flat*, Arica y Parinacota Region











Source​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Pedro de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Manquemapu*
Región de Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Lo Galindo - Concepción*
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Blanca*
Región de la Araucanía 


Créditos ​


----------



## Daniel77 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mindblowing landscapes very beautiful...Muy bellos los paisajes de Chile felicitaciones hermanos!


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Frutillar*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Volcán Osorno *
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Río Claro*
Región del Maule


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ventisquero Yelcho*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Flowering Desert*
Atacama Region

After devastating rains that hit northern Chile, it emerged this spectacular phenomenon. These flowers can wait many years until enough rain to germinate. It usually occurs in spring (September to November), but as it rained in March this year, the phenomenon appeared in autumn.



Desierto Florido by serbesa, en Flickr
by me...​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

* Lagunas Las Mellizas*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Los Andes*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Camino a Las Termas del Flaco*
Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Arcos de Calán - Pullay*
Región del Maule


Créditos ​


----------



## annaorlando (Jul 16, 2015)

Gorgeous country guys! :master: :master: :master:


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sierra de Argomedo*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cuesta la Dormida*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Monte Mackay*
Región de Aisen del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pucatrihue*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*González Bastias *
Región del Maule


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Juan López*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Llanquihue​*_*​*Región de los Lagos


Frente al volcan - Llanquihue (Chile) [Explore 2012/03/21 #81 ] by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Dalcahué - Chiloé*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glaciar Serrano*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Futrono*
Región de los Ríos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Desierto de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Chaihuin*
Región de los Ríos


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto Natales*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glaciar Alemania*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Llanquihue*
Región de los Lagos



Créditos ​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*La Campana National Park*, Valparaíso Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Maule River*, Maule Region










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Red Lagoon*, Arica y Parinacota Region










Source​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Capilla de Mármol - Lago General Carrera*
Región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Monjes de la Pacana*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valparaíso*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Maitencillo*
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle de la Luna ( Desierto de Atacama)*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto Octay*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Río Baker*
Región de Aysen del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glaciar Balmaceda*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Azul*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Los Géiseres del Tatio*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sierra Nevada*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Todos los Santos ( Esmeralda)*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Torres del Paine


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Glaciar Pía


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Todos Los Santos Lake


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Los Lagos Region


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Capur Salt Flat


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Santiago


----------



## Mokita (Aug 19, 2014)

Love thoses mountains pic


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Conguillio*
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos ​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*San Rafael Glacier*, Aysén Region










Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salar de Atacama*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cuernos del Paine*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Carretera Austral*
Región de Aysen del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Todos los Santos*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Punta Pirulil - Chiloe*
Región de los Lagos


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salar de Carcote*
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Nevados de Chillán*
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Torres del Paine*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Carretera Austral ( camino de penetración)*
Región de Aysen del General Carlos Ibañez del Campo


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Rupanco
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Torres del Paine
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Gemelos
Región de los Ríos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto Natales
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Caleta Estaquilla
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Loncomilla
Región del Maule


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valdivia
Región de los Ríos


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Miñiques
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cauquenes
Región del Maule


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Grey*
Región de Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Hornopiren
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ancud
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Pirquinco
Región del Bio-Bio


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sierra Nevada - Glaciar Este
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Pinto - Concha
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Embalse el Yeso
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cerro Castillo
Región de Aysen


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Vicente de Tagua-Tagua
Región del Libertador Bernardo O'Higgins


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago y Torre Huishue
Región de los Ríos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

* Seno Reloncavi
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Valle el Francés*
Región de Magallanes


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Portezuelo de Maricunga
Región de Atacama


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Volcan Yates
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Bertrand*
Región de Aisén


Créditos ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle del Río Mayer
Región de Aisen


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Placilla
Región del Libertador Bernardo O´Higgins


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valle Mitrauquén
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Castro
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Armerillo
Región del Maule


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Conguillío Lake
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cordillera
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos *​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Rapa Nui (Easter Island)
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Torres del Paine
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Meñique
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*El Laurel
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Río escondido
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos *​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Easter Island - Chile
Región de Valparaíso


Créditos
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salar de Ascotan
Región de Antofagasta


Créditos*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Calafquén - Coñaripe 
Región de los Ríos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Todos Los Santos (A.K.A. Esmeralda)
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Chile / Bolivian Moonscape by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Coyhaique by Max B, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Chile by Homdaum, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Río Liacura
Región de la Araucania


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Nacional Alerce Andino
Región de los Lagos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Volcán Llaima
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Iquique. Chile*


Cavancha. Iquique by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Arcoiris
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Cordillera de la Costa - O'higgins Region
*​Poque by kofemord, en Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Huerquehue
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Panamericana Norte. Tarapacá*


Panamericana Norte by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr

​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Glaciar Laguna San Rafael
Región de Aisén


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Cerro Santa Lucia
Región Metropolitana de Santiago


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Volcán Villarrica. Araucanía.*


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Conguillío
Región de la Araucanía


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Risopatron
Región de Aisén


Créditos 
*​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Impresionante!


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Riñihue
Región de los Ríos


Créditos 
*​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Vichuquen
Región del Maule


Créditos 
*​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

_*Lagunas Mellizas*_
Paso Carirriñe, Región de Los Ríos









Lagunas Mellizas por Mono Andes, en Flickr.​


----------



## diego159 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Glaciar Stoppani, Parque nacional Yendegaia. Tierra del Fuego, Chile.*









Creditos al Holandés Max Rive y su sitio web


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Valle de la Muerte, Atacama.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Valle de la Luna, Atacama.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Camino al volcán Acamarachi 
Región de Antofagasta
*

Créditos ​


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Miscanti Lagoon, region Antofagasta*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Sun&#x27;s rays hit the fjords of Chile by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Aconcagua Valley.* *San Felipe, Valparaíso.*


Valle del Río Aconcagua. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Valle de la Luna

Valle de la Luna, San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Marc Arnoud Rogier van der Wiel, on Flickr

Valle de la Luna, San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Marc Arnoud Rogier van der Wiel, on Flickr

Valle de la Luna, San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Marc Arnoud Rogier van der Wiel, on Flickr

My goodness, what a gorgeous country!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lago Panguipulli*


Lago Panguipulli, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------

